# Any games under Parallels?



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello
Has anyone here tried running any games with Parallels 3.0?
I would like anyone to share his/her experience. Is 3d support buggy or is it already working well?
For myself I should say that I didn't try to run any games under the new version of Parallels. There's a thread on Parallels Forum concerning this but I wonder what other people think.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

dude, that best thing is to install a game and fire it up yourself. thats what i'd be doing. i'm not one to wait for others. i like being one of the 1st in a field like this. of course, my computers aren't 'mission critical' and it doesn't bug me if i hose something and have to format and reinstall. just remember your backups!


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, that's really true...
I've read a lot of info about games under Parallels but didn't have time yet to try it myself. I'll report back when I try something


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

> Below is the quick list of games and applications that have been tested to ensure they work in Parallels Desktop 3.0 for Mac. A broader set of games and applications may work, and we will continue update this list as we continue testing.
> Games
> 
> * Alien Arena 2007
> ...


The info was taken from here


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

hmmm....


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> hmmm....


What do you mean by saying this?:smile:
Well, this all seems to be quite a prospect for gamers. We just have to wait until Parallels gets more and more optimized for running games - I think this will happen soon. I'm not a gamer though and would be more happy to see some more supported programs with 3d graphics.
BTW, I wonder why AutoCad is not in the list above - there's a video demonstrating how the app works under Parallels on their page. It seems to be going well....


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

autocad isn't a game, or an app, that uses direct x, and therefore most likely has been supported the whole time.


----------

